# Name of Song? UFC 136 Countdown



## malice (Sep 28, 2007)

At the beginning, does anyone know the name of the song playing?
Chorus goes: "It aint the size of the dog in the fight its the size of the fight in the dog"

It's a rap song and i want to add it to my workout mix. Thanks!


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

I know those lyrics from a song from a british rapper called "The Streets"

Hold on let me find it..


EDIT:

This?






EDIT2: Nevermind, I just watched the countdown show, its definitely not that one.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I usually find every song i want, this time not. Sorry, i liked it as well.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

I did prefer the songs they used before. They had more into it, iyam.

However, the songs they used last night beat the hell of the ones they used in UFC on versus 6 weight-ins. Those were really boring.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Why didn't I think of this before? I have Shazam on my phone, I'll find your song! Lol


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Intermission said:


> Why didn't I think of this before? I have Shazam on my phone, I'll find your song! Lol


You do that. :thumb02:


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

It's a remix of Puff Daddy's (When he was called that) "Victory"






Can't figure out who this artist is :/


----------



## _JB_ (May 30, 2007)

Artist is Sean Price.


----------



## malice (Sep 28, 2007)

I tried to Shazaam it. No luck lol. And yeah, it's the same instrumental from "Victory". I'm still looking.


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

If someone locates it, please, tell us


----------



## Alessia (Sep 1, 2011)

Speaking of songs, does anyone know what song Aldo walked out to at 136?


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Same as always - at least since WEC 48


----------

